# CFRC Toronto's phone down?



## Bassil_Inf (9 Sep 2013)

Good day,
I do apologize if this is posted in the wrong section of the forums. I've been trying to contact CFRC Toronto for 2 weeks now but when I press 7 in the menu to speak tpo a recruiter, it rings for 1 second then takes me back to the menu, is there an issue?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Sep 2013)

I would report to your phone company that your 7 isn't working correctly.


----------



## GAP (9 Sep 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I would report to your phone company that your 7 isn't working correctly.



That doesn't sound right....... :dunno:

7 always works......now if you had mention 6's or 5's I might believe that.....


----------



## Bassil_Inf (9 Sep 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I would report to your phone company that your 7 isn't working correctly.


I don't think it has anything to do with my 7. I tryed to call the CFRC using my home phone as well and when I press 7 it rings for 1-2 seconds then it tells me again, "Thank you for choosing the..." and so forth. :s


----------



## Acer Syrup (9 Sep 2013)

:facepalm:


----------



## kylereserve1 (9 Sep 2013)

I have the same problem for CFRC Toronto. What I did was press 5 and let them know but I just spoke with that department instead :/


----------



## DAA (9 Sep 2013)

Email is your friend and so much more efficient.....I think!     :-\


----------



## lee465 (11 Sep 2013)

It's true. I tried to contact CFRC Toronto as welll and I couldn't get through to anyone. I ended up just paying long distance and called Hamilton instead lol.


----------



## Pte. Jay (11 Sep 2013)

I have to third that statement... (Or fourth or fifth, lost count). I tried calling a few days ago and it was being funny. I got an email with everything I needed to know though.


----------



## kylereserve1 (11 Sep 2013)

What you guys should do is press 5 or any different number and let them know that number 7 for recruiting inquiries is down and ask them to transfer you to them.


----------



## Pte. Jay (11 Sep 2013)

I got an email instead so it's all taken care of.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Sep 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> .....but when I press 7 in the menu to speak to a recruiter, it rings for 1 second then takes me back to the menu, is there an issue?


I know I shouldn't give this away, because it's part of the test.......

But if 7 doesn't work, it means the competition is tight.  As far as I know, _every_ applicant who's pressed 3-4 together or 5-2, etc, so far *has been enrolled*.


Truth   :nod:


----------



## Bassil_Inf (29 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't give this away, because it's part of the test.......
> 
> But if 7 doesn't work, it means the competition is tight.  As far as I know, _every_ applicant who's pressed 3-4 together or 5-2, etc, so far *has been enrolled*.
> 
> ...


It's an old thread  I'm being enrolled in 2 days, October 1st!


----------



## Acer Syrup (3 Oct 2013)

Congrats, but before you walk in the doors of the Mega and get jacked up by a commissionaire for the first time, do something for me. #1) Remember to take things seriously, but not too seriously; #2) Google the definition of the word "sarcasm" before you go... It will save you a world of hurt. Good Luck!


----------

